# Credit Card in Japan



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello, 

I need a credit card issued in Japan. I have a rakuten account already, but need a credit limit of 200,000 yen. 
Can anyone recommend a card? I am a resident here only and do not speak Japanese. 
I bank with JP post. Thank you for the help.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Go talk to JP Post. I recall having a credit card from them a while back (didn't need it but there was some special promotion with ANA miles at the time). They might still issue cards. If so, you might have better luck there if you've had your account for a while.

I've had several different cards from SMBC over the years and didn't have much trouble qualifying. It may be hard to get a 200,000 yen limit right from the start, though, unless you've been banking with them for a while.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for that. I will try the JP Post. The only other option I found is to apply for a credit card in the US that doesn't charge any international transaction fees. It still means sending money home, but I won't have a double hit with exchanging money. 
Thanks again for the good advice. You have been really helpful these last months.


----------

